# elle patterns



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.elleyarns.com/knitting-patterns/free-knitting-patterns?p=1


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, I got some of the patterns but have to wait to see if they come through. Thanks for this link, nice patterns!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooo, free is nice! TNX


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Gorgeous patterns.


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

Cool rabbit, hope pattern arrives. thanks for the link


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this one too


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

Garianne said:


> Cool rabbit, hope pattern arrives. thanks for the link


Wahaay got my rabbit pattern thanks again for the link.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I could not open the free patterns. What am I doing wrong? I sent them a note. Hope they respond.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

i couldn't figure out how to see the actual patterns either


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Found 3 things I really liked - thank you!!


----------



## DorothyofOz (Jun 21, 2011)

Do we wait for a confirmation email?


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful patterns, I got a couple. Thank You so much.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

conniesews said:


> I could not open the free patterns. What am I doing wrong? I sent them a note. Hope they respond.


You will get comfirmation email, and you have to register. There is no cost, and you will get link to download. It's worth the work for these nice quality patterns. Hope this helps, you probably got them already, I did.


----------



## elilashley (Oct 20, 2011)

If the patterns are free did you give them your credit card info?


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you very much for the link.


----------

